# Copier tech to IT NEED HELP



## fidd707 (Mar 26, 2014)

I've been a copier tech for the last 4 years and I'm 23 years old. I've worked with Xerox and currently Kyocera.

I am A+ Certified and Network+ certified with a bunch of other printer/ copier certifications. I really really want to migrate towards IT and eventually become an IT administrator or related.

I have always been the youngest technician in the company and I feel its time to get more involved in what I want to do and make more money.

What kind of certs should I be going after? Any advise for what I should be trying to get to where I want to be?

I heard from an IT tech to start for me MCSE next. What are employers really looking for in the field and do you need to enroll school or just have certs?? Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Certs will only get so far...what will really open the door for you is a degree and preferably 4 year degree.


----------



## yamser (Mar 25, 2014)

ive seen jobs online where they look for anything from a+ up to bachelars degrees 

mcsa is very hard i found but could come natural to you 

mta are ok but not much money jobs from them 

ccna- advanced net+ , linux would be a good route to go down but i cant get my head around it im bound to ms 

i see alot of companyies also want exchange or lotus notes too 

this also might help too 

CompTIA Career Pathways


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

first of all certs such as the MCSA and equivelent are meant for people who have experience in those areas.

Certs are designed to show what your experience level is, so you should only certify in what your experience level is.

No one becomes an admin without first being a tech who has been involved in supporting users on a network and no one does that without first being a tech who just resolves minor issues.

The A+ and N+ will help you should consider doing a windows client exam too such as 70-680 which is supporting windows 7 but beyond that you need real world experience before certifying further.


----------

